# x11vnc and Firefox with flash player

## nc-pv

Hi,

I am having trouble with x11vnc. I am connecting to a computer which runs x11vnc. I can connect to it and see the desktop + I can interact with it. But when I lunch Firefox on the remote computer and open a page which is a flash app - I can not see the page. It shows as green area.

I can see desktop, I can see Firefox menu and tabs and I can see different pages in Firefox, but once I open page which is a flash application - it appears as one green rectangular area on my VNC client. I tried two different VNC clients - one of them is remmina, another one was VNC client installed on iPad.

I noticed that issue only on computer which has NVIDIA graphics card. There are other computers which do not have NVIDIA graphics card and I can successfully observe the page with flash app via VNC.

All mentioned computers run Linux Gentoo with fresh stable kernels and fresh software.

Desktop environment on the problematic computer (remote computer with Firefox) is LXDE. Local environment is XFCE.

Could anyone advice me on what are possible reasons behind the problem and how I can see flash app, but not a green area via VNC?

----------

